# tot playing chess (WIP)



## DLeeG

She is a very special tot to me. Of course she discovered the knight first. The title will be"Discovered".


----------



## DLeeG

It's a start.


----------



## DLeeG

chanda95 said:


> It's a very good start too. Drawings like this are the most special I think because they capture a memorable moment in time.


Thanks. This photo is a family classic.


----------



## stanya

Comparing the sketch to the ref photo to me looks like the eyes are a bit more apart on the photo then on the sketch also I think the left eye from the viewer point is a bit lower positioned then it is on the photo as well as the nose holes the left one is visibly higher on the photo where there on the sketch the left nose hole is lower then the right which is not right.


----------



## DLeeG

stanya said:


> Comparing the sketch to the ref photo to me looks like the eyes are a bit more apart on the photo then on the sketch also I think the left eye from the viewer point is a bit lower positioned then it is on the photo as well as the nose holes the left one is visibly higher on the photo where there on the sketch the left nose hole is lower then the right which is not right.


These are things that I see also. However when outlining this, my hands are no longer steady enough to get things right. I am correcting those and others as I get to that part of the picture.


----------



## DLeeG

This morning's progress isn't much but I have to go slowly. I'm aware that her left eye still isn't at the pr


----------



## DLeeG

I'm just glad that it is not a race. The comparison of the different steps is amazing. I think of it as adding and molding clay to a sculpture.


----------



## DLeeG

R this there was


----------



## tricky raven

This is very close to my heart, as I love painting children. I'm a newbie as far as sketching goes......so I'm watching very closely how you do this.


----------



## DLeeG

tricky raven said:


> This is very close to my heart, as I love painting children. I'm a newbie as far as sketching goes......so I'm watching very closely how you do this.


I've seen your paintings. You do amazing work. I hope I can amaze you too.


----------



## tricky raven

DLeeG said:


> I've seen your paintings. You do amazing work. I hope I can amaze you too.


You already have DLeeG


----------



## DLeeG

No more from me


----------



## tricky raven

Ah DLeeG, I can feel the wonder and the child's curiosity


----------



## DLeeG

Tightening and just plain wrong


----------



## DLeeG

Ttgfcccfddd


----------



## DLeeG

chanda95 said:


> This is really interesting for me to watch. Your whole process is so different than mine...
> 
> You are moving pretty quickly. It's going to be a wallhanger for sure.


My process is different from everyone's it seems. Now that I can't do fine details, I use the edge of the pencil and depend on the paper grain more.


----------



## DLeeG

7ghu you iffffff


----------



## tricky raven

DLeeG you've really let your heart and your freedom or expression flow freely...it's in an open, relaxed setting where I can feel the child's curious delight in wanting to touch.


----------



## DLeeG

Kdhu yt? Xvhi


----------



## DLeeG

Jujitsu and the other


----------



## DLeeG

After three days of being unable to draw, I got in another


----------



## tricky raven

Well, I'd say after 3 days, your creativity has most definitely been energized and recharged  Your work is developing beautifully ♥


----------



## DLeeG

Thank you.


----------



## DLeeG

The last time


----------



## DLeeG

Hhh&hhhu nut uu


----------



## DLeeG

chanda95 said:


> It's coming along beautifully.




Thank you. It is coming along slowly too m


----------



## DLeeG

Thdedvjiii


----------



## Jeff

outstanding display of patience dleeg. no reason to hurry. you are in the zone dude.


----------



## DLeeG

Huh uuuihhu

Thanks Jeff and Chandra.


----------



## DLeeG

Finished 206_083043.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chanda95

Did you delete your albums??? My phone isn't letting me see your pictures. I did get to see the finished drawing though, I can't anymore, but I love it. . So much heart and feeling. Its beautiful.


----------



## chanda95

DLeeG said:


> No more from me


I guess I don't understand why. Your work is beautiful and SHOULD be shared. You not being here is a huge loss for the group.


----------

